# new wine rack



## LieutenantFF (Mar 31, 2012)

basic wine rack.....redwood 2x4 and pine 1x3 and a jig saw.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice. Is it expandable?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2012)

I fear you are going to need a lot more of those LOL. Looks great though.


----------



## LieutenantFF (Apr 2, 2012)

It is expandale. Nothing is holding it together. Its just notched out. It was a quick job to show my wife I'm capable of doing it! I saw the concept and put it together quick. Next week I will be refining the idea to be neater looking and hold 8-10 bottles on each row. And I couls easily build it 4 or 5 rows high without any problem. 

I will be changing the front holder to a smaller circle for the neck of the bottles and making the rear ones more shallow as it would show off the bottle a little more. I will post pictures when the second version is complete!


----------



## Flem (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great. Anxious to see a 50 bottle rack!


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 2, 2012)

It's so cute!!!! I can't wait to see it all grown up!!! Good job! If you ever wanna just practice once you get all your made you can throw em my way... wouldnt want you to loose your edge now wud I??? See the sacrifices I make for y'all???  Seriously, good job!! Will be really nice to see it with the bigger scale your planning


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 2, 2012)

Gee, I have a 24 bottle one like that at the store, buy one use it as a template and go crazy.


----------

